

View of #Ferguson Thrust Michael Brown Shooting to National Attention - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/business/media/view-of-ferguson-thrust-michael-brown-shooting-to-national-attention.html

======
aaronbrethorst
Editors, please change the title back. The title without the hashtag doesn't
make any sense. This is a story about Twitter's role in bringing stories to
national attention.

Original: "View of #Ferguson Thrust Michael Brown Shooting to National
Attention"

Current: "View of Ferguson Thrust Michael Brown Shooting to National
Attention"

~~~
dragonwriter
Arguably, the correction should be the opposite direction of the one that has
been done by removing the octothorpe: it really should be "View of '#Ferguson'
Thrust Michael Brown Shooting to National Attention", since its not using the
hashtag, but referring to the feed of things tagged with it.

------
Avitas
The link brings up the initial article's image, two opening paragraphs and
then shows a subscription link below the opening paragraphs. After roughly 5
seconds, a subscription popup that completely obscures the text is displayed.

~~~
curun1r
nytimes.com links do that. The protocol I usually follow is:

1) copy the headline from Hacker News

2) open a new private browsing window

3) search google for the headline with site:nytimes.com prepended

4) click the link

It's annoying, but it works.

~~~
enoch_r
Are you sure you have to open the site through a link from a search? In my
experience, just opening the link directly in a private browsing window is
enough to give me access.

